# Pimping a coopers pale ale kit



## Alimacoz (14/5/14)

Hi guys,

I've just finished off a batch of coopers pale ale made exactly as they recommended on the tin, BE2 and the tin itself.


I must say I was expecting a lot worse than what it produced but I wanted to have a go at pimping it up a bit.

I've got some crystal malt which I can steep, I've also got 250g each of Warrior, centennial and Amarillo 

Can anyone recommend a hop schedule using a combo of those 3 hops, I'm pretty set on warrior for my bittering hop obviously but I'm not sure about boil length, 30 or 60 mins?

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## indica86 (14/5/14)

Crystal in 10 litres @ 65°



10 Citra @ 20



25 Citra @ 10



25 Citra @ 5



30 Citra Dry Hop



I made a Cooper's can with the above schedule and it was lovely.
Doesn't help with a combo though...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/14)

You wont really want to add "bitterness"...more flavour and aroma.

I would stick 20,10,5,0 min additions. You will need to boil your hops in some malt extract to get the full benefit


----------



## Alimacoz (14/5/14)

Thanks indica,

That looks good, did you boil the tin of malt or just the hops with the stepped crystal water?


----------



## indica86 (14/5/14)

With the crystal water.
Bear in mind this will set you on the slippery slope to All Grain beers in no time.
You could go a centennial one (lovely hop that), an amarillo one, one with half each.
Dunno about the warrior, I have not used it.


----------



## chemfish (14/5/14)

You shouldn't really boil the coopers hoped tins. I would also stick away from the warrior, it's a pretty high aa hop which along with both centennial and amarilo (which are also relatively high aa) will very quickly make for a very bitter beer.

With what you have I would probably go with the tin, 1kg dry malt, 250g crystal and 15 g of amarillo at 20 and 10 min with maybe another 15 dry hopped in 23 litres. Or do 50/50 amarilo and centennial. That will give you somewhere in the high 4% alcohol content, low 30's IBUs.

Keep the warrior till you make an extract brew from unhopped tins or dry malt.

Those are my noob thoughts at least


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/5/14)

Saaz goes very nicely in a Coopers Pale Ale kit.


----------



## yum beer (14/5/14)

chemfish said:


> You shouldn't really boil the coopers hoped tins. I would also stick away from the warrior, it's a pretty high aa hop which along with both centennial and amarilo (which are also relatively high aa) will very quickly make for a very bitter beer.
> 
> With what you have I would probably go with the tin, 1kg dry malt, 250g crystal and 15 g of amarillo at 20 and 10 min with maybe another 15 dry hopped in 23 litres. Or do 50/50 amarilo and centennial. That will give you somewhere in the high 4% alcohol content, low 30's IBUs.
> 
> ...


This is your answer given what you have.
I agree with the mix of centennial and amarillo but would go 10g of each at 15, 10 and 5. Dry hop 20g of each at day 5.


----------



## menoetes (14/5/14)

Yum is right, Centennial & Amarillo is the go :icon_drool2:

I don't know how dark your crystals are but if they are medium to light you could try steeping about 300g of the crystal in 3 liters of 70'c water for 30 min, then strain the grain from the water (wort) and bring it to the boil.

Add 15g of centennial @ 15min
Add 25g of Amarillo @ 5min

At 0min, turn off heat and dissolve the tin and BE2 (or malt if you have it) then into the fermenter and topped up to 23 litres with cold water. Pitch yeast around/below 20'c if possible and try to keep the temp around 18'c.

Should give you a lovely Aussie Pale ale around 34 IBUs and maybe 4.2% ABV if you use the BE2. I'd guess that hop combo should give you a hit of floral fruity flavors with that coopers bitterness on the back of the tongue.

You could even try dry hopping 15g of either hop on day 7 to give your brew a bit of a nose. I _hop_ this has been helpful 

edit: had to correct my calculations.


----------



## Yob (14/5/14)

10 centennial @ 10
10 citra @ 10
10 centennial @ 0
10 citra @ 0 

Dry hop 20 of each @ 1015

I'd also ditch the be2, kilo of ldme and half kilo of dry wheat malt. 

Bet they won't age.. lol


----------



## monkeymagik (14/5/14)

I did this recipe a while ago and it turned out ripper.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7iqgerF748

1 coopers pale can
1 pack coopers brew enhancer 2
1 pack coopers dry light malt
15 g centennial/10 g cascade @ 15 minutes
15 g centennial/10 g cascade @ 1 minute
15 g centennial/10 g cascade dry hopped

Simple, cheap and tasty. Great starter recipe.


----------



## 4KingAle (11/10/14)

Do these additions take into account the 25 ibu for 23 litres of the coopers pale ale kit?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/10/14)

Its on top of the 25IBU. But it will prop only add 5IBU max but it wont affect bade bitterness. Just more flav & aroma


----------

